# Open Water (Symphonic Poem)



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

This is actually my first orchestral piece. I finally got this one part in the middle with the big crescendo to go the way I wanted it, to make it polyphonic, in an unrefined and spontaneous but still in a very ordered way. Combining chromatic and diatonic harmony.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know which patches you are using, but it sounds very... mechanic. It needs a more life-like flow, some dynamics so to speak. Often VST's no matter how realistic, always sound very mechanic/static, you need to adjust the dynamics settings yourself. This can be programmed in your DAW using the MIDI-channels.

Also some of the harmonies sound a little too dissonant for my preferences.

You seem to have great control of variation, that is definetely something I can learn from. You have some nice contrasts.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

mediumaevum said:


> I don't know which patches you are using, but it sounds very... mechanic. It needs a more life-like flow, some dynamics so to speak. Often VST's no matter how realistic, always sound very mechanic/static, you need to adjust the dynamics settings yourself. This can be programmed in your DAW using the MIDI-channels.
> 
> Also some of the harmonies sound a little too dissonant for my preferences.
> 
> You seem to have great control of variation, that is definetely something I can learn from. You have some nice contrasts.


Interesting. I'll look into that.


----------

